

Senator Schumer Asks FTC To Regulate Facebook, Social Networks - hga
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/26/ftc-facebook-regulation-s_n_551910.html

======
hga
Lauren Weinstein is quite concerned about the political reaction to Mark
Zuckerberg and Facebook's attitude towards privacy and how the usual
overreaction might hurt all players, good and bad:

" _He appears to be unapologetically reveling in taking advantage of many
Facebook users' naivete about privacy risks, and shows no signs of backing
down._ "

<http://www.nnsquad.org/archives/nnsquad/msg03450.html>

